# Новости и акции



## Zillya! (9 Фев 2012)

Близится 14 февраля, все начинают искать подарки своим любимым ... Что может быть лучше чем защитить любимого человека ? Специально ко дню всех влюбленных в проект Zillya дарит всем влюбленным уникальную возможность приобрести сразу 2 лицензии за 98 гривен. Акция действительна с только с 9 по 14 февраля.


----------



## Zillya! (13 Июн 2012)

*Intel® Software Partner*

Компания «ALLIT Service» получила статус Premier Elite в программе Intel® Software Partner Program. Данный статус является верхней ступенью партнёрской программы Intel и отражает высокий уровень качества программного обеспечения Zillya! при работе с оборудованием на базе процессоров Intel.

Intel® Software Partner Program - онлайн программа предназначена для независимых поставщиков программного обеспечения, занимающихся разработкой приложений для технологий Intel. Обретение компанией какой-либо ступени партнёрской программы является показателем соответствующего качества программных продуктов.

Продукты Zillya! Antivirus и Zillya! Internet Security были протестированы специальным программным обеспечением на компьютерах на базе процессоров Intel. Интересный факт: при прохождении теста производительности Zillya Internet Security, было зафиксировано, что продукт работает в 1.3 раза быстрее при использовании 2-х ядерный систем на базе процессоров Intel.

Теперь, среди регалий компании так же будет логотип, подтверждающий статус Intel® Software Partner


----------



## Zillya! (14 Июн 2012)

Долгое время мы были заняты важной работой - проектировкой новых продуктов, оптимизацией интерфейса наших программ (вот вот выйдет мего-релиз связанный интерфейсом, вопросы в соответствующую тему), партнерскими отношениями и тд. Но к сжалению мы совсем упустили из виду нашу активную аудиторию.

Мы решили в знак наших извинений запустить сразу 2 программы, позволяющие бесплатно получать лицензии. 

1) Ежедневно в случайное время, в нашей группе ВКонтакте будет размещаться бесплатный активационный код для Zillya! Антивирус на случайный срок (от 2 недель до 1 года).

Обратите внимание: Код действителен только для одного компьютера - он закрепляется за тем, кто первый активирует его (для активации необходим доступ в Интернет). 

Подробнее здесь

2) Команда Zillya! предлагает всем желающим принять участие в конкурсе на лучшую визуализацию нашего логотипа.

Условия: к участию в конкурсе принимается до 5 работ от каждого участника. За присланную работу участник получает минимальный гарантированный «бонус» – 1 Премиум-пакет для Zillya! Антивирус сроком действия 2 недели. Команда Zillya! рассматривает каждое присланное фото и поощряет участника лицензией/кодом (на разные периоды) на продукты Zillya! в зависимости от сложности и оригинальности работы*! Для каждого участника предусматривается одно вознаграждение, которое может быть изменено на более ценное в зависимости от оригинальности последующих предоставляемых работ.

Подробнее здесь


----------



## Zillya! (7 Июл 2012)

Команда украинских разработчиков антивирусных продуктов Zillya! благодарит всех участников открытого бета тестирования продуктов Zillya! и искренне поздравляет пятерку лидеров. Согласно правилам лучшая пятерка, по результатам месяца, награждается именными лицензиями для Zillya Internet Security, а их ник-имена публикуются в разделе бета тестирования, как самые результативные участники.

В июне 2012 года самыми результативными участниками стали:

«Stopanko» - с результатом в 10 репортов, занял первое место в пятерке лидеров. Хорошо исследовав тестируемый продукт, участник «Stopanko» обнаружил и воспроизвел несколько ошибок среднего приоритета важности.

Второе и третье место разделили между собой участники с ник-именами «Palta» и «Еvich» с результатом в 9 репортов. Основная заслуга участника «Еvich» - исследование и воспроизведение ранее известного, но к сожалению, не воспроизводимого в офисных условиях конфликта антивирусной программы с клиентом IP-TV. «Palta» в свою очередь обнаружил не менее важные недостатки программы.

Четвертое место среди пятерки лидеров занял участник с ником «Fashist2109», который обнаружил и воспроизвел несколько незначительных ошибок, но при этом внес весьма обоснованное предложение, относительно усовершенствования механизма ручного обновления баз, что было весьма актуально и своевременно для проекта.

Замыкает пятерку лидеров «Mikl» , который набрал 5 репортов. Его заслугой являются полномасштабные тесты продуктов Zillya! на платформах Windows 7 и Windows 8.

Отдел тестирования Zillya! отмечает: за столь короткое время проведения бета тестирования – было обнаружено очень большое количество текстовых и визуальных ошибок. Они будут исправлены в близжайших обновлениях продукта. Также отдел тестирования принял во внимание много предложений по усовершенствованию продуктов. Вся информация, собранная в рамках открытого бета тестирования, классифицирована и передана в отдел разработки.

Соотношение классов зафиксированных проблем вы можете увидеть на официальном сайте Zillya! в разделе бета тестирования zillya.ua/ru/beta_people.php.


----------



## Zillya! (19 Июл 2012)

Средина лета - сезон отпусков, путешествий и ярких впечатлений. В поисках отдыха, люди оставляют жаркие офисы, скучные компьютеры и едут на встречу солнцу. В суете многие забывают защитить свои ПК и документы надежным антивирусным решением.

Украинская команда разработчиков антивирусных решений Zillya! предлагает ознакомится с продуктом - Zillya! Internet Security и лично ощутить преимущества комплексной защиты от всех видов вредоносных программ. Для тех, кому Zillya! Internet Security придется по душе, разработчики запустили специальную акцию до конца лета.

Что бы купить продукт по акции, необходимо установить пробную версию Zillya! Internet Security. Когда пробный период будет на исходе – программа покажет уведомление об окончании срока действия лицензии и предложит Вам приобрести лицензию с 60% скидкой.

Данное предложение действует до 1го сентября и дает возможность сэкономить более половины стоимости продукта. Все преимущества Вы можете наблюдать в приведенной ниже таблице.


l______lОбычная ценаl lАкционная ценаl l Экономия l
l 1 год l 178.00 грн l l 71.20 грн l l 106.80 грн l 
l 2 годаl 267.00 грн l l 106.80 грн l l 160.20 грн l 
l 3 годаl 320.00 грн l l 128.00 грн l l 192.00 грн l 

ВНИМАНИЕ! Цены в электронном магазине Zillya!, для пользователей желающих приобрести продукт с сайта остались без изменений!


----------



## Zillya! (30 Июл 2012)

*Zillya! держит курс на простоту и удобство.*

С самого первого дня существования проекта Zillya! мы старались сделать антивирус для простых людей, не обладающих глубокими техническими знаниями, для которых компьютер – это одна из единиц бытовой техники или вспомогательный инструмент для их основной деятельности.

Все эти годы мы совершенствовали наши программные продукты и сервисы (развиваясь в разных направлениях). Этим летом начался новый этап эволюции нашего проекта. Zillya! уверенно держит курс на простоту и удобство своих решений. Наша стратегическая цель - сделать программы Zillya! настолько понятными, простыми и удобными, что бы ни у кого не возникало затруднений и вопросов в процессе их использования. Если у пользователя возникли вопросы, ему требуется объяснение или документация в программе – значит, мы что-то не доработали, значит, нам есть что усовершенствовать.

С сегодняшнего дня мы начинаем масштабную публичную программу по анализу удобства наших антивирусных продуктов. Приглашаем всех и каждого, кому интересно, присоединиться к диалогу, что бы Zillya! Антивирус стал одной из самых удобных программ в мире.

Постепенно, окошко за окошком, мы переберём все компоненты и диалоги нашего антивируса, публично обсудим их с нашими пользователями, бета-тестерами и просто неравнодушными людьми. Конечно же, угодить всем будет крайне сложно, но мы надеемся, что в такой дискуссии родится оптимальное решение – антивирус, который понятен всем.

Мы приглашаем всех присоединиться к обсуждению на нашем официальном форуме, в программе бета-тестирования, а также в нашей официальной группе социальной сети ВКонтакте.

И что бы начать процесс, мы предлагаем Вашему вниманию новый релиз Zillya! Антивирус. В течении последних двух месяцев мы внесли существенные изменения в продукт, которые, по нашему мнению, должны сделать его понятнее и удобнее. Изменению подверглись: «Статус защиты» (ранее именовавшийся «Статус системы»), закладка обновлений, а также закладка активации лицензии.

Теперь «Статус защиты» более подробно и информативно отображает информационную сводку, а окно обновлений стало более понятным для новых пользователей (которые ещё не привыкли воспринимать специализированные термины и вникать в суть работы системы обновлений).

Присоединяйтесь к нашей идее! Вместе нам удастся разработать концепцию действительно дружественного программного обеспечения!

Команда Zillya!


----------



## Severnyj (2 Дек 2012)

*Ожидающим Апокалипсис 21.12.2012*

*Бесплатная лицензия для Zillya! Internet Security до Конца Света!*
Всем, кто уверовал в Апокалипсис 21.12.2012!
По неподтвержденным данным (пророчество племени Майя) 21 декабря 2012 года наступит Конец Света, а именно: на Землю упадет гигантский метеорит, произойдёт землетрясение, пропадёт электроэнергия, Земля пройдет через галактическую «нулевую полосу», люди перестанут слышать друг друга и другие ужасающие события. 
Как следствие, использование сети Internet станет невозможным!





В связи с этим команда Zillya! решила скрасить оставшееся время использования людьми своих компьютеров и дарит всем жителям планеты Земля бесплатную лицензию на Zillya! Internet Security до 21.12.2012!
Защитите свой компьютер до cамого конца!


> Лицензия для Zillya! Internet Security:
> Лицензионный код: *99DD265A-818D-3C42-4786-9DEE9659*
> Владелец лицензии: *Zillya! limited edition for Maya*
> E-mail: *antivirus@zillya.com*
> Действительна до: *21/12/2012*


Наша официальная позиция относительно "надвигающегося" Конца Света:
"Internet будет и все будет хорошо "
Надеемся, в будущем нас ожидают только приятные предсказания!
Всем «До встречи!» в 2013 году и с наступающими праздниками!


*Zillya! включает новогодние скидки*

Вот и наступил декабрь... Первый месяц зимы и последний в этом году. А что это значит?! Скоро Новый год! Команда Zillya! по сложившейся доброй традиции проводит новогоднюю акцию!

Мы прекрасно понимаем, что в предверии новогодних праздников подарки близким и мандарины приоритетнее всех остальных покупок. Поэтому с 1 по 31 декабря 2012 года мы включаем новогоднюю скидку в размере 100 грн. на приобретение лицензии Zillya! Internet Security! Теперь стоимость годовой лицензии составляет всего 78 грн.





Вам надоело переустанавливать Windows из-за повреждений вирусами? Надоело активировать пиратские и пробные версии антивирусов? Сделайте себе подарок на Новый Год! Приобретите годовую лицензию Zillya! Internet Security всего за 78 грн (118 грн на 2 компьютера)! Продление лицензии в будущем обойдётся ещё дешевле.

Акция ограничена по времени – она продлится до 31 декабря 2012 года включительно. Если Вы ждали подходящего момента для приобретения лицензии на Zillya! Internet Security, то он наступил! Заметим, сейчас в Zillya! период самых низких цен в году.

Спешите защитить свой компьютер на весь следующий год всего за 78 грн!

Источник


----------



## Ботан (16 Июл 2013)

*Moderatorium*

Эта тема была перенесена из раздела Официальный форум разработчиков Zillya!.

Перенес: akoK


----------



## Ботан (16 Июл 2013)

*Moderatorium*

Эта тема была перенесена из раздела Официальный форум разработчиков Zillya!.

Перенес: akoK


----------

